
Meet Jonathan, the Oldest-Known Animal in the World - jkuria
https://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle/lifestyle-buzz/meet-jonathan-the-oldest-known-animal-in-the-world/ar-BBV799b?ocid=spartanntp
======
masonic
Are sharks not "animals" anymore?

[https://www.bbc.com/news/science-
environment-37047168](https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-37047168)

